# Uses for electric motors



## don716

I have alot of electric motors that are just sitting around the shop. What can I use these for? They range from sewing machine motors(1/8)th HP to 3/4HP.I have about 5 of each of them.I would like to make a sander of some sort out of them.Any Ideas????????There has got to be something to make out of these things.Give me your opinion?
Donny


----------



## oregoncarver

I was given a couple of motors as well. I put adapters on the end of the double shaft one and put leather sharpening wheels on it to sharpen my woodcarving tools. I found an old disk sander at a second hand store, old WorkCraft, I think. I hooked it up with a pully on one of the motors. Another douple shaft one I put buffing wheels on to do polishing. I think about 1/3 of my tools are made from spare parts.
Arthur


----------



## GeorgeC

The larger ones make good anchors.

G


----------



## Texas Sawduster

*Sewing Machine Motor*

I have an old Duro lathe without the motor. What are the dimensions of your sewing machine motor?


----------



## falbergsawco

You can get a lot more "Umph" out of HF belt sanders with a bigger motor. Like this:


----------



## BHOFM

I had an old Craftsman band saw, never could keep the
blade on it, even when it was new, 196?.

I turned it into a spindle sander using a Harbor Freight
drum that just happened to have the same size arbor
as the shaft, well almost, I to do just a bit of filing.
The table surface is a 39 cent floor tile from Lowes.
As you can see I used motor, switch and cord.

It has become one of the most used tools in my shop.
Wood and metal. It uses the old belts from my
belt sander. The paper held on with a cam thing.

When I was building the boat this thing ran for
hours on end and never complained.:laughing:




























I can also use the top of the old bandsaw with
the smaller drum. Very nice for truing up miters.

Before the paint job!:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Roger Newby

I had a BS similar to BHOFM. It even had variable speed. Turned it into a 1" wide belt sander that is really handy. I would post a picture.....but we're in the midst of a blizzard :furious: and I don't feel like diggin' my way out to the shop right now :no: Maybe a few days from now:laughing: Oh, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## don716

Blizzard???????,Snow???????, What's that? We cannot get any of that stuff here in Georgia.,but if you would like you can Fed-X me some.I would love to have some snow cream or maybe even some extra for a snowman.I've been wanting a white X-mas for years now but with no luck.O' Well, enjoy your white stuff and remember I'll take some if you don't want it all.:laughing:
Donny


----------



## Roger Newby

don716 said:


> Blizzard???????,Snow???????, What's that? We cannot get any of that stuff here in Georgia.,but if you would like you can Fed-X me some.I would love to have some snow cream or maybe even some extra for a snowman.I've been wanting a white X-mas for years now but with no luck.O' Well, enjoy your white stuff and remember I'll take some if you don't want it all.:laughing:
> Donny



Here you go Don:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## don716

I would have a ball making snow cream out of all that.Looks like all we will get is some "RAIN"., and COLD rain at that.I haven't seen snow like that since the blizzard of 93.
Donny


----------



## garryswf

Someone mention snowcream:thumbsup::thumbsup:. That is the only thing i miss about snow.


Reciepe=Snow,milk,vanila, and sugar:yes::yes: oooops OMT a great big spoon:laughing::laughing:

And never use the yellow snow!!!!!!!!!!

I guess you could use one of those motors ya'll been talken bout to make a mixer.


----------



## Rob

My Dad would have considered it sacrilegious to throw away any motor, no matter the size. Here are some pics of two different pieces of equipment he made with old motors. The first is a drill press and the second is a sanding station. I use both of them frequently.


----------



## garryswf

Rob said:


> My Dad would have considered it sacrilegious to throw away any motor, no matter the size. Here are some pics of two different pieces of equipment he made with old motors. The first is a drill press and the second is a sanding station. I use both of them frequently.


Rob,
I wish i had your fathers imagination when it comes to a new use for old electric motors. BTW--I heated my old shop with one of those wood burners i saw in your post:yes:, it done a fantastic job and also got rid of alot of my sawdust, i believe the brand name was Voglezang. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob

Yeah, he was a genius...to me anyway. He would have these things built before I was done "thinkin" about it. He was a wizard with wood (his main hobby and one time occupations back in the 30's), metal, electronics and whatever he put his mind to.


----------



## garryswf

*Idea!!!!!!!!!*

Rob,
Maybe we should start a thread and ask folks to show pictures of what they have created from old motors :thumbsup:. Maybe that would get the creative juices flowing in guys like me :laughing:.


----------



## repeters

I had a stove kit similar to yours that I used to heat our house for over 15 years (I was too cheap to get a new furnace). 
It was a Sotz double barreled setup. Wish I had one for the garage / workshop right now. 18 degrees this am. Never worried about the cold with that beast running.


----------



## DBRhino

i might have to turn a couple of mine in to a spindle sander like BHOFM


----------



## crmays

I would like to make a disk sander using an electric motor and a circular piece of plywood but have been unable to find a face plate for the motor’s 1/2 inch shaft. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## woodnthings

*Sears Craftsman used to sell them*

Woodcrafts has some, probably 5/8" shaft...http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2001809/2001809.aspx :blink: bill


----------



## crmays

Thanks Bill but the link you sent was for sanding disks not the face plate needed to attach to the motor shaft.


----------



## woodnthings

*Not so*

There is a sanding "disc" $18.99, and adhesive backed sand paper. The Plate to attach to a motor shaft was available years ago. The closest thing now days might be a plate for a combination disc and belt sander like a Craftsman 6 x 48" , a nine inch disc. I donno? :blink: bill
Grizzly has a 9" cast iron sanding disc: http://cdn4.grizzly.com/manuals/g1014z_m.pdf
Part no. P1014021 Maybe you can order it?
They also have a 12"disc: P7297025


----------



## allpurpose

Not to resurrect the dead thread, but I have a used simplicity sewing machine that's missing the various stitch gears (they're stripped I think although I've never had it apart).. Anyways, I was thinking it might just be useful for sanding small parts with the up and down motion much like a sanding blade for a scroll saw.. On the other hand I might just go ahead and pitch it rather than have yet another extremely limited machine taking up valuable space.. 
Yeah, this was worth resurrecting an old thread.. Sewing machine pun intended..


----------



## FrankC

Sewing machines are not built to take the stress of sawing or sanding wood. DAMHIK!


----------



## Brian T.

Visit an automotive parts store, maybe find one that specializes in paint and finishing.
In the city nearest me, that would be LordCo. All kinds of wheels and disks and sandpaper stuff.

If you're sanding small parts, like for toys and models, I doubt that you need to grind off 1/4" at a time.
Probably just a little with 300 grit and go easy, yes?
The reciprocating action of the sewing machine might be just what you need.


----------

